# UNITED DREAMS CC SHOW N SHINE YUMA AZ



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:!!!!!!!LAST YEARS SHOW!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:biggrin: LAST YEARS SHOW ANS SHINE IDENTITY C.C. PHX....:biggrin:


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

come kick it at the United Dreams Show & Shine for a great family event this aug 20th 2011 at caballeros park on ave A and 34th pl (video of our previous show & shine 2010 and others we've been to)


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

lets make this another success


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

cheaaaa homies wuz krackin?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lukie13 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT HOMIES


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Rebel Society (Jan 23, 2011)

Jalapeno contest.... alot of the contestants will shit FIRE after da show...


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

rgarcia15928 said:


>


DESERT DREAMS WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

ENJOY THE EYE CANDY FELLAS HAHA!!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

Rick80 said:


> DESERT DREAMS WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 DESERT DREAMS C.C. ALWAYS RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Rick80 said:


> DESERT DREAMS WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup:




dreamers always back dreamers homie thats wass up.........see u guys down here....if u decide to stay the night in yuma we can hit up the clubs after the show n shine homies..:thumbsup:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

WERE SPONSERING THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> WERE SPONSERING THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 said:


>


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:run: _WUT UP HOMIES_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:WHATS GUUD FAM!!!! THIS PC'S NOT LETTING ME UPLOAD PICS !!! 
OH NO!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

JUST TESTING THE WATERS LOOKS LIKE IM BAK!!!!!!! BTW MY OTHER PC IS DEAD!!!!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

NWS http://images1.barriogirls.com/latinas/models/dakota/italiano/pictures/dakota28.jpg
NWS http://images1.barriogirls.com/latinas/models/yvonne/shoot1/pictures/yvonne85.jpg[/IMG]
OH YEEEAAAAHH IM BAK SON!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt:fool2:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

U.D.C.C. STAYZ @TTMFT!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UDCC TTT


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> OH YEEEAAAAHH IM BAK SON!!!!


 damn like that?


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

we one month away!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:......


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

******** said:


> :thumbsup:......


 Qvo! Homies!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

WITH A SPECIAL GUEST MC APPEARANCE
BY BIGG QUARTER FROM










ALSO IN APPEARANCE DESERT STATE HUSTLAS!!!! AND THE HOMMIE LUCKY!









ALSO A HANDFULL OF PREFORMANCES FROM LOCAL TALENT HIPHOP ARTIST'S!!
KEEP IN MIND THIS IS JUST A SHOW AND SHINE ... BUT WITH A LIL KICK!!!!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

BUMP THIZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

What up homies!!!!!! What's good widdit!!!!!


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

What up big DOG!

TTT...........



ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> Qvo! Homies!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Show less than a month away gonna be fun!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

******** said:


> What up big DOG!
> 
> TTT...........


:nicoderm:JUST CHILLEN HOMIE BURNT OUT FROM THIS AZ HEAT!!!!!!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

*U.D. ALSO FEATURING !!!!!!!!
YUMA CITY BREAKERS ALONG WITH A GRIP OF OTHER PREFORMANCES FROM ARTIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U DONT WANNA MISS THISS!!!!!
























ALSO FEATURING ILLEST RATED& THE 1FAM!!!!!!!!!!!






*


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:nicoderm:THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD EVENT WITH LOCAL TALENT SUPPORT AND FUN ACTIVITIES FOR THE FAMILY :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Society (Jan 23, 2011)

YUP YUP.... SUP UD FAMILIA...LOTTA TALENT REPPIN YUMA, CAN'T WAIT


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

Much love to all U.D. For stepping it up yesterday at the bike show and reppin hard!!!!!!!! You guys are taking us to another level ,,,,,, keep ur grind up!!!!!'


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

You can go on photo bucket and type abuniteddreamcc and get the URL IMG code to post our flyers on layitlow!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 said:


> uffin:


 TTMFT !!!!!!!


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

_wuz krackin homies :wave:_


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

I know, tell me about it!:werd:................its been to hot like a mutha!



ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> :nicoderm:JUST CHILLEN HOMIE BURNT OUT FROM THIS AZ HEAT!!!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup my UD homies congrats on u bike winners from this past weekends show........the whole bike line up looked good.......the banner was flying high and royal blue was everywhere......

MEETING THIS SUNDAY AT 7PM AT JACK N BOX ON 4TH AVE AND CATALINA.


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

******** said:


> I know, tell me about it!:werd:................its been to hot like a mutha!


  haha!!!! I kno bro!! I seen a lizard cooking on the pavement down here in the 928!!! Shit was weird mman!!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

U.D. STAYZ @TMFT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

*U.D. UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE COMING SOON...WITH PLENTY OF RAFFLES, ENTERTAINMENT, AND GAMES FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY!!!


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

_datz wuz up homies U.D. up on top :thumbsup:_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup::barf::fool2: LETS DO THIS!!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup javy lowks whats the count on the girl models u having out there?? remember they have to be older than 18 hahaha......


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

:run:


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

rgarcia15928 said:


> sup javy lowks whats the count on the girl models u having out there?? remember they have to be older than 18 hahaha......


_jaja this foo i aint even trying to find any lil girls.....but yeah i found some but i dont have a count right now but ill let all of you know wuz up soon_


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Any love shown for bikes? :dunno:


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

TonyO said:


> Any love shown for bikes? :dunno:


_thats for sure homie :thumbsup:_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TonyO said:


> Any love shown for bikes? :dunno:


OF COURSE HOMIE....WE GOT 4 BIKE MEMBERS BRO.......AND WE GOT ALOWRIDER BIKE CATEGORY OFCOURSE...:thumbsup:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


> OF COURSE HOMIE....WE GOT 4 BIKE MEMBERS BRO.......AND WE GOT ALOWRIDER BIKE CATEGORY OFCOURSE...:thumbsup:


 THIS SHOWS GONNA BE A HIT!!!! WE ALSO GOT THE HISPANIC CHAMBER OF COMMERSE AND LA VOZ NEWSPAPER COMING OUT TO SHOW THEIR SUPPORT !!!!! UD UP TOP!!!


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

_looks like 2 possibly 3 right now if yall know what im talking about _


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sounds good javy loccs......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

rgarcia15928 said:


> OF COURSE HOMIE....WE GOT 4 BIKE MEMBERS BRO.......AND WE GOT ALOWRIDER BIKE CATEGORY OFCOURSE...:thumbsup:


Bad ass trophies or prize $? I'll try to make it out


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

whats up with the jalapeno contest what is the prize besides a bowl of ice cream.:ninja:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TonyO said:


> Bad ass trophies or prize $? I'll try to make it out


trophys homie no money this time but at our next show we will have prize money for sure.......but hope u can come down anyway bro.....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cinco De Mayo said:


> whats up with the jalapeno contest what is the prize besides a bowl of ice cream.:ninja:


for sure sum buffet gift certificates y aver what else>>>>>and for the tug of war pues ya sabes un 30 pack hahaha


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


> for sure sum buffet gift certificates y aver what else>>>>>and for the tug of war pues ya sabes un 30 pack hahaha


 SOUNDS like a plan i dont eat chile but fuck it foo im down.


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

Haha!!!! TTT


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

_Wut up raza, who coming thru to kick it with United Dreams on the 20th? hope to have everyone there to have a good time with all the familias :biggrin: _


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


> UNDER THE DESERT STARS SHOW N SHINE COMING SOON...WITH PLENTY OF RAFFLES, ENTERTAINMENT, AND GAMES FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY!!!


 TTT


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


>


 TTT


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

:werd:​bump


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up rick this is mando just wanted to say wats up to all of you guys... this show is going to be good! keep the lowriding in the valley of yuma with the great car shows..
TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF... FROM CALI TO AZ.. UNIQUES C.C. FOR LIFE!
:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

uffin: TTMFT HOMIES :yes:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TUG OF WAR CONTEST SPONSORED BY BUDWEISER!!!
SIK ASS TROPHIE FOR OUR WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









CONTACT OUR PRESIDENT RICK GARCIA FOR MORE INFO ON THIS EVENT HAPPENING SOON!!!!! 928-446-6165 OR TEXT AB 928-271-9905


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

uniques928 said:


> whats up rick this is mando just wanted to say wats up to all of you guys... this show is going to be good! keep the lowriding in the valley of yuma with the great car shows..
> TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF... FROM CALI TO AZ.. UNIQUES C.C. FOR LIFE!
> :roflmao::thumbsup:


Thanks Mando, i heard u in cali now....hope Uniques can come out to this event>>>and yes we gonna keep the lowrider movement going hard down here and let the community know that lowriders are good people not a bunch of gangbangers...


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!'


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

:shh:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs of Yuma Az will donate some hydro parts that U.D. will rafel off.:thumbsup:


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Thanks Mando, i heard u in cali now....hope Uniques can come out to this event>>>and yes we gonna keep the lowrider movement going hard down here and let the community know that lowriders are good people not a bunch of gangbangers...


_cant be said better than that G :thumbsup:_


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

:420:


----------



## lukie13 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:wave: wuz krackin


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Shows around the corner......We also have a after party at the Knights of Columbus hall, $10 and have an open bar with live entertainmet from Grupo Centenario that play your favorite corridos and Ritmo Express who play them cumbias for the ladies....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

Don Pedro said:


> Coronado Customs of Yuma Az will donate some hydro parts that U.D. will rafel off.:thumbsup:


  GOOD LOOKING OUT DON P!!!!!EVERYTHING U DO FOR US IS GREATLY APPRECIATED..


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)




----------



## jojo928 (Jun 10, 2011)

DAMN UNITED DREAMS DOING IT BIG..HOPE I CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE..PROPS HOMIES. YALL PUTTIN IN WORK..PALABRA


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTT


ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> ENJOY THE EYE CANDY FELLAS HAHA!!!!


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Shows around the corner......We also have a after party at the Knights of Columbus hall, $10 and have an open bar with live entertainmet from Grupo Centenario that play your favorite corridos and Ritmo Express who play them cumbias for the ladies....


_CHEAAAA :thumbsup:_


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

_TTMFT_


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTT


ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


>


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

jojo928 said:


> DAMN UNITED DREAMS DOING IT BIG..HOPE I CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE..PROPS HOMIES. YALL PUTTIN IN WORK..PALABRA


thanks homie.......hope u can come check out the event.........


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

ya mero ya mero:werd:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cinco De Mayo said:


> ya mero ya mero:werd:


HOPE U READY FOR THEM JALAPENOS HAHAHA


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


> HOPE U READY FOR THEM JALAPENOS HAHAHA


Aver:barf:


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

:run:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cinco De Mayo said:


> Aver:barf:


dont forget the rope carnal!!!:x:


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

simon que yes


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo928 (Jun 10, 2011)

ANY PICS OF THE SHOW ????


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

jojo928 said:


> ANY PICS OF THE SHOW ????


 On our carclub page


----------

